# Mozart and atonal music



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

For some reason, in my mind, I associate Mozart's best works with the best by Schoenberg and Webern (not so much Berg, who is too romantic). When I want to listen to any of these three composers it is usually all three together. I don't know any music theory, nor do I have a practical reason to explain this. Maybe it is the contrast? But it doesn't feel that way, they feel very similar to me in a way. Does anyone else experience this phenomenon? Any explanations?

One of my favorite pairings:

Schoenberg Piano Concerto - Mozart Piano Concerto No. 24


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Interesting - I dont know Schoenberg at all - though I understand that he had some respect for Mozart. Some posters in another thread have said there is some dissonance and harmonic boldness in Mozart that is not present at all in Haydn.

Of course k494 is minor key - and has some amazing harmonies for that era.

I look forward to future comments.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Schoenberg in his own words...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

mathisdermaler said:


> One of my favorite pairings:
> 
> Schoenberg Piano Concerto - Mozart Piano Concerto No. 24


I can relate to that. I should think they go well together. The bite of Schoenberg and the slight sweetness in Mozart (there has to be _some_ sweetness in Mozart). I'll try it today!


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree! There is a specific lineage of Austrian composers that I have always associated with each other: Mozart, Schubert, Schoenberg. I hear so much resemblance when listening to their shorter piano pieces (fantias, impromptus, klavierstücke).


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Schoenberg, Mozart, Webern. It makes sense to me.
The minimalistic (non-wasteful, concise) perfection of beauty in these composers' best works force one to listen deeply. There is magic all round.
I could certainly appreciate a piano recital of alternating pieces (even single movements) by these three composers. In fact, I may program just such a listening session for myself, soon. Intriguing idea.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like you pressed the right button

never listened to schoenberg - was expecting some impossible squeeky door cacophony

but listening to the PC right now on youtube - mind boggling - atonal? really? sounds more conventional than I was expecting. 

Everything sounds like its in the right place and the right time - yes that's Mozart too.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

stomanek said:


> Looks like you pressed the right button
> 
> never listened to schoenberg - was expecting some impossible squeeky door cacophony
> 
> ...


The Piano Concerto has always been my favorite piece by Schoenberg. Not only atonal, but serial, and intensely dramatic, emotional, and memorable.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

mathisdermaler said:


> The Piano Concerto has always been my favorite piece by Schoenberg. Not only atonal, but serial, and intensely dramatic, emotional, and memorable.


well - if that is atonal music - seems quite ok to me - love the drama and progression that piece and more importantly - the textures and overall sound - great on the ear too.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Both share a certain detached classical feel.


----------

